# ***OFFICIAL*** Anthony Johnson vs. Yoshiyuki Yoshida Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Anthony "Rumble" Johnson facing Yoshiyuki "Zenko" Yoshida in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Rumble is going to mess him up.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I am kind of disappointed in this matchup. For some reason, I really like Yoshiyuki Yoshida. Maybe it was the heart and determination he showed against Josh Koscheck, maybe it was because it was the first time I saw someone completely out on their feet [you could see he was just gone before that last punch], but whatever the reason, I like him. 

Now, he's against Anthony Johnson, one of the most exciting strikers in the welterweight division. I don't even see this as a contest... it's really more of throwing Yoshiyuki Yoshida at a bull to get him cut form the UFC as quickly as possible.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah a bit odd, you'd think they'd want to protect their Japanese talent a bit more.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

As Sicilian said this one seems to have been made because they want Yoshida to be gone. That's also the reason why I'm rooting for him in this fight.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dont be so quick to write Yoshida off, the dude has some talent and is much better then he gets credit for. I think he is gonna tap johnson out and shock a lot of folks.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

AJ is definitely favored: why do you say the UFC wants him gone? The UFC regularly pits contender vs. contender; I don't see any evidence of matchmaking to get rid of a fighter, especially an exciting one like Yoshida.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> AJ is definitely favored: why do you say the UFC wants him gone? The UFC regularly pits contender vs. contender; I don't see any evidence of matchmaking to get rid of a fighter, especially an exciting one like Yoshida.


Yoshida was thrown to the wolves with his bout against Josh Koscheck. And he isn't known for his striking abilities. 

Next they gave him Brandon Wolff to practice on, and to give him a reason to stay in the UFC. 

Now, though, Joe Silva is throwing him against Anthony Johnson, one of the best up-and-coming strikers of the division. Silva saw the weakness Yoshida has in his stand up, and this is just tossing alamb to the wolves. 

This fight won't be enough to cut Yoshida, but it will be enough to put him on the warning strip. Joe and Co. will go back and determine if he's worth keeping or handing him out like another piece of candy to a striker. Quite frankly, though, with two losses in the UFC [after this fight], they'll utilize their energy to using Yoshida to promote someone else, not to promote Yoshida.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

War Rumble!!!!


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Yoshida was thrown to the wolves with his bout against Josh Koscheck. And he isn't known for his striking abilities.
> 
> Next they gave him Brandon Wolff to practice on, and to give him a reason to stay in the UFC.
> 
> ...


Here's the funny thing about this fight though... Anthony Johnson is overated!..who has he beaten that can even be considered a top WW?!?... heck he even lost to a light weight in Rich Clementi. So the question is, why is he even consider a favor when he had trouble against a "Kevin Burns" before the KO kick. His striking is overated, you're not suppose to have trouble standing with a "Kevin Burns". Put any of the top WW right now (Kos, Alves, Fitch, GSP, Swick) with Kevin Burns & they'll finish him quicker than Anthony did. So what does it all mean?.. You got an overated WW that hasn't beaten any top tier yet in that division & also in the past been exposed on the ground by a light weight. I sure hope people aren't looking at him as a future WW contender just because he's got size & build. For this fight I can only see Anthony Johnson winning by "puncher's chance". I see Yosida ragdolling him in the clich & submiting him.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I see Johnson taking this fight for sure. He's an up and comer, it should be entertaining..


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Johnsons striking is overrated it's true. But he is also very quick on his feet. In comparison Yoshiyuki is a very bad striker. Johnson should be able to decide where the fight goes, and won't be helpless on the ground, and will have the advantage on the feet.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I see yoshida Taking AJ down and finish it with rnChoke or arm bar pretty fast .


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

AJ keeps it on the feet and KOs Yoshida within 2 rounds. Bad match up for Zenko.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

If Yoshida can get close enough to throw him, he'll win. His ground game is great.

If not, he'll get his head taken off......again.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think its dumb how Johnson gets dumped on for the Clementi fight. He took it on under a weaks notice missed weight by 7 pounds and was totally gassed in the fight because of the poor weight cut. He was dominating the fight before he gassed.

He will kill Yoshida, his wrestling is good enough to keep this fight standing and he shouldnt have much of a problem getting the KO. If Yoshida gets him down he might be in trouble though but dont underestimate his ground game, it looked much better in the second Burns fight


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Damone said:


> If Yoshida can get close enough to throw him, he'll win. His ground game is great.
> 
> If not, he'll get his head taken off......again.


LOL, Agreed..

Johnson should focus on the stand up for sure..


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I really think Yoshida needs to come to terms that he is a grappler. Dude, you are not a striker. Stop with the pawing and start with the throwing and choking. Hell, you are also a swanky GnP guy, too.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Anthony Johnson is the future.

Rumble by KO in the first round or 1 sided Unanimous Decision.

*WAR RUMBLE!*


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

For every headscratcher like Couture Vera, Dana and Joe make up for it with matchups like this. Bro-mance with UFC matchmakers on full blast. 

I heart UFC


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I see this ending the same way Kos vs Yosh did.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

F-ck Johnson missed weight by 6 pounds


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> F-ck Johnson missed weight by 6 pounds


I am shocked... Are you? :confused05:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Pretty disappointed in the dude, regardless of the reason that he didnt make weight.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Anthony Johnson will most likely still KO this Yoshida guy but he'll be looked down upon by the UFC. 

What if he is fighting for the title one day and misses weight again? Exactly.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Pretty disappointed in the dude, regardless of the reason that he didnt make weight.


Yah injured or not its still his fault he let himself get that heavy. I dont think he needs to go up to 185 but he needs to stay in better shape when not training


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

If you watched the weigh ins closely, when Johnson was walking up the stairs, he was very shaky. He used the railing on a set of stairs with like 5 stairs and when he went to grab it his hand was quivering.

Idk but that doesn't seem like a good sign.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Smiley Face said:


> Anthony Johnson will most likely still KO this Yoshida guy but he'll be looked down upon by the UFC.
> 
> What if he is fighting for the title one day and misses weight again? Exactly.


Hard to say, Thiago Alves missed by 4 pounds in his fight against Matt Hughes and he was fighting for the title just a fights after that. On the other than AJ isn't a big name quite yet so the UFC might not be as forgiving.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Smiley Face said:


>


LMFAO


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

jesus 6 lbs over? me thinks Dana might not let him fight for a while after this


----------



## maxamillion125 (Jul 30, 2009)

deanmzi said:


> jesus 6 lbs over? me thinks Dana might not let him fight for a while after this


why not?? AJ's explosive fun and has knockout power. Dana cares more about ppv ratings then he does who makes weight. sad but true.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think AJ will win late 2nd round or early 3rd by tko


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

If it goes to round three he's in trouble.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

There is always the possibility that he knew he was gonna be off weight so he didnt try and kill himself trying to make in impossible cut and coming into this fight completely drained. He didnt look great at the weigh in, but he might have just been ashamed or embarressed knowing that he was no where near being on weight.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

slapshot said:


> If it goes to round three he's in trouble.


Anthony has been to the third round before. :wink01:


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

wow.. fast ko.. :thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Doesnt really make me think anymore of Johnson. This wasnt a welterweight fight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

AJ wins but gets no credit in my book. 6lbs overweight means that you are too afraid to fight in your correct weight class. Like a high schooler picking on the middle school kids.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Anthony dropped a bomb on his chin !


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

johnson looked incredible.
but rogan said it right. he looked like a LHW.
i would absolutely love to see him fight thiago alves, the 2 biggest WW, the guys who cut the most.

that would be an awsome fight.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Anthony Johnson with the early knock out! wow. 41 seconds in the first round! He is a beast!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn, that was so quick! He's got some serous power in those punches!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn he looked huge. Good knockout.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

limba said:


> johnson looked incredible.
> but rogan said it right. he looked like a LHW.
> i would absolutely love to see him fight thiago alves, the 2 biggest WW, the guys who cut the most.
> 
> that would be an awsome fight.


I completely agree with this post.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I completely agree with this post.


well he already said it, he will be fighting at this weight and he said that the reason why he came 6 pounds over was because he gained more weight then usual because of his knee injury.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Hopefully he comes in on weight for his next fight. He is a monster at 170.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> well he already said it, he will be fighting at this weight and he said that the reason why he came 6 pounds over was because he gained more weight then usual because of his knee injury.


But injuries happen in training, and he had a lot of time. I think he could have made weight. Question is, could he have done it and still performed? Does he look great? Of course. But it's really hard to say where a fighter's at until he fights a quality balanced opponent _at weight_.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> well he already said it, he will be fighting at this weight and he said that the reason why he came 6 pounds over was because he gained more weight then usual because of his knee injury.


True, but it doesn't change what was said. He is a huge WW and I would love to see him fight Alves, another huge WW.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Calminian said:


> But it's really hard to say where a fighter's at until he fights a quality balanced opponent _at weight_.


you will never see a fight where the 2 fighters are at the same weight on fight day. depending on the fighter, you can see some get back 20+ pounds in those 24 hours.

im guessing your the type that want a weight class just for brock lesnar? lmao...


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> you will never see a fight where the 2 fighters are at the same weight on fight day. depending on the fighter, you can see some get back 20+ pounds in those 24 hours.
> 
> im guessing your the type that want a weight class just for brock lesnar? lmao...


not at all on the last question.

what I meant was, we need to see him fight a good fighter after making weight the night before. that will show if he is a contender at WW. It's not fair that the other fighters cut the weight and he doesn't. there's no excuse. he had the time and still couldn't do it.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

kind of pissed me off to watch this fight. i have been a undercover rumble nut-hugger, but if the only reason he wins is because he cant even get CLOSE to making weight, i will hug those nuts no more!


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Yoshida is basically a blown up LW. 

Anthony needs to move up. Perfarably to MW. Lets see how he handles someone like Marquardt, Cote, Sonnen, Okami, Kang, and A.Silva (if he's still fighting by then).


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm kind of disappointed with Johnson. If he were to miss by 1 or 2 pounds, ok I understand he was injured. But 6 pounds? That's unacceptable. He's already a huge WW compared to Yoshida, and I was already pretty sure we would win, likely by dramatic KO like he did. But he couldn't have came in any closer to weight than he did?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Johnson's win doesn't mean shit to me with the size advantage he had. Unfair.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Calminian said:


> not at all on the last question.
> 
> what I meant was, we need to see him fight a good fighter after making weight the night before. that will show if he is a contender at WW. It's not fair that the other fighters cut the weight and he doesn't. there's no excuse. he had the time and still couldn't do it.


big plus for your post.
i totally agree.
some fighters make big efforts to cut weight. some of them cut weight until the very last minute.
i remember seeing alves at the weigh in with st. pierre. he looked soo dehidrated and cut, you almost could'nt recognise him. and the second day he poot the weight back. but that's what weight cutting is all about. if one fighter makes that effort to cut, the other one needs to show respect and try to make the same efforts, or even bigger.

johnson is good. but 6 pounds??! common...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm reading a lot of "Johnson' win is null and void b/c he didn't make weight" statements. 

Guys, take a step back please. He beat Yoshida. It's not like he took out Fitch or Kos or GSP, or really, anyone in the top of the division. 

He took out a mid-tier fighter, at best, who has a very limited stand up game. The win wasn't going to count for that much anyways. Give the guy a little credit.

Yes, he missed weight, by a large proportion. He had a knee injury, and last I checked, nearly any fighter with a knee injury has missed weight, and it's usually by more than by a pound or two.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

:confused05: at why ppl are saying this win doesnt mean anything because yoshi was at a weight disadvantage..Didnt rumble win the fight with his fists?


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah he won but there was jsut to big a difference to me he needs tog o up to MW and yoshida does not have great stand up ethier but still man if the win was going to do anything if he made weight its not even going to do half that now that he didnt


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Johnson's win doesn't mean shit to me with the size advantage he had. Unfair.


Why? Even if Johnson had made weight at like 171 pounds, he would have bulked up a ton before the fight. He was going to be the MUCH bigger man regardless oh him coming in 5-6 pounds heavy. Also, its not like his size came into it at all, he wasn't muscling Yoshida against the cage or throwing any huge slams, he stalked him down and KO'd him inside a minute. 

I don't understand this.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Kreed said:


> :confused05: at why ppl are saying this win doesnt mean anything because yoshi was at a weight disadvantage..Didnt rumble win the fight with his fists?


Yeah, it was like an 18 year old high school jock beating up a 4th grader.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Biowza said:


> Why? Even if Johnson had made weight at like 171 pounds, he would have bulked up a ton before the fight. He was going to be the MUCH bigger man regardless oh him coming in 5-6 pounds heavy. Also, its not like his size came into it at all, he wasn't muscling Yoshida against the cage or throwing any huge slams, he stalked him down and KO'd him inside a minute.
> 
> I don't understand this.


Your just assuming that his weight didnt come into play in this fight, you have no actual proof whether or not it did or didnt. This fight shouldnt have happened. This is the reason that we have weight classes, to have a more level playing field. He didnt come anywhere near making weight, i was disappointed that the CSAC actually let this fight happen. This is the kind of shit that can lead to someone getting hurt badly. By the way, Yoshida did attempt to clinch with him at one point, Johnson just kinda pushed him off. Maybe he could have done that if he had made weight, maybe not. We will never know because he didnt even come close. This was so far from a fair fight its not even funny.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

This is the type of shit that Elite XC did, get the fight televised no matter what. Im a big fan of Rumbles, but you cannot defend his inability or unwillingness to make the delineated weight. Shit wouldn't happen in regular boxing (as it would eliminate a title contention). What the f? BTW, the UFC has a matchmaker for fights so why on earth does Rumble get this dude?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

UFC really doesnt seem to care if fighters arent making weight. Look at Belfort the guy has no 185 lb fights in the UFC, had oone fight at 195 and didnt even make weight, gets a KO similar to Johnsons (very quickly I mean) and he is granted a title shot at 185. Whats up with that. I think Johnson should stay at 170, excuses are excuses and its his fault he didnt make weight but the guy is a beast at 170 and I think if he never got that injury he would have made weight and still won just as easily.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I wont discredit AJ from his win, because he did win.

However it's to the point where the UFC needs to step in and force fighters like AJ who should be fighting at MW maybe even LHW to fight at such weight classes.

I'm tired of watching guys who walk around at 200+ pounds fight at WW. In Tibau's case he's a LW who walks around at 190 so i hear. Enough of this. 

I would LOVE to see a rule where if you don't make weight or come close... the UFC informs you, that your next fight will be in a weight class higher... like it or not.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

How is it any different to the size advantage brock and gsp have on their opponents? and unlike johnson they actually use that weight to their advantage (in wrestling)

Why is everyone downplaying rumble as some sort of cheat when most of his fights have been won standing up? Its like you guys are just itching to hate on the guy for some reason


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Kreed said:


> How is it any different to the size advantage brock and gsp have on their opponents?


GSP doesn't even weigh 190, training or not. Alves outweighed him by a good 10lbs but got taken down by the technique and leg strength of GSP. His weight is irrelevant to most of his fights. AJs fight yesterday reminded of the first couple UFCs where massive dudes fought small dudes.

I realize AJ can make 170, he has before and will next time im sure. I just believe he should fight at MW.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

limba said:


> johnson looked incredible.
> but rogan said it right. he looked like a LHW.
> i would absolutely love to see him fight thiago alves, the 2 biggest WW, the guys who cut the most.
> 
> that would be an awsome fight.


If johnson could get through alves then they'd have another big WW titlefight. Johnson may have the perfect style to fight gsp (pretty much anyone for that matter), he has explosive grappling and deadly standup due to his freakish weight cutting.

I dont think johnson is ready for all that yet, probably would get dominated by the top WW contenders now, but he is young and has HUGE potential. Id like to see him fight the winner of hardy/swick or kos, then alves or fitch.
Who else has a chance against gsp?


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

rygu said:


> GSP doesn't even weigh 190, training or not. Alves outweighed him by a good 10lbs but got taken down by the technique and leg strength of GSP. His weight is irrelevant to most of his fights. AJs fight yesterday reminded of the first couple UFCs where massive dudes fought small dudes.
> 
> I realize AJ can make 170, he has before and will next time im sure. I just believe he should fight at MW.


Everyone keeps going back to alves like it means something..Alves is one of the 3 biggest WWs in the ufc..I’m talking about HUGHES,SERRA,PENN AND FITCH who were all mauled by the bigger stronger GSP

Again I ask how does Anthony johnson’s weight give him an advantage in striking? And why are you ppl not crying foul over brock’s weight/size advantage over HWs


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I remember in Mayweather's last fight, Marquez negotiated a contract so that if Mayweather didn't make a specific weight, he'd have to pay a specific sum to Marquez.

Most UFC fighters have zero leverage in contract negotiations however, so they either have to fight, or risk raising the ire of *Dana F'ing White*. So they fight anyway. 

These types of events make me sick to my stomach. UFC needs to get it's sh#t together. 




steveo412 said:


> UFC really doesnt seem to care if fighters arent making weight. Look at Belfort the guy has no 185 lb fights in the UFC, had oone fight at 195 and didnt even make weight, gets a KO similar to Johnsons (very quickly I mean) and he is granted a title shot at 185. Whats up with that. I think Johnson should stay at 170, excuses are excuses and its his fault he didnt make weight but the guy is a beast at 170 and I think if he never got that injury he would have made weight and still won just as easily.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Your just assuming that his weight didnt come into play in this fight, you have no actual proof whether or not it did or didnt. This fight shouldnt have happened. This is the reason that we have weight classes, to have a more level playing field. He didnt come anywhere near making weight, i was disappointed that the CSAC actually let this fight happen. This is the kind of shit that can lead to someone getting hurt badly. By the way, Yoshida did attempt to clinch with him at one point, Johnson just kinda pushed him off. Maybe he could have done that if he had made weight, maybe not. We will never know because he didnt even come close. This was so far from a fair fight its not even funny.


What do you mean "I have no actual proof" just watch the fight. Johnson was ALWAYS going to be the much bigger man at fight time, if it had been a 3 round fight where Johnson muscled Yoshida against the cage and powered out of submissions then yes those 6 pounds (well actually 5, Johnson could have made weight at 171) might have come into play. The fight lasted 41 seconds, and AJ did nothing with this size advantage. 

I agree that AJ should be punished, I agree that the CSAC should have done something about this fight, what I don't agree with is people taking all credit away from Johnson and saying he only won because of size.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

rygu said:


> GSP doesn't even weigh 190, training or not. Alves outweighed him by a good 10lbs but got taken down by the technique and leg strength of GSP. His weight is irrelevant to most of his fights. AJs fight yesterday reminded of the first couple UFCs where massive dudes fought small dudes.
> 
> I realize AJ can make 170, he has before and will next time im sure. I just believe he should fight at MW.


GSP cuts from 187... that's pretty close to 190 -_-


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> GSP cuts from 187... that's pretty close to 190 -_-


Oh, you and your "facts." 

Psh. Facts, schmacts. Anyone can prove anything with "facts." It's opinions where the REAL truth lies. :thumb02:


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

I really don't understand all the fuss about rumbles weight although it shows a lack of professinalism to miss weight I really doesn't have anything to do with the outcome zenko honarable still took the fight and Johnson the night of the fight would weigh his normal 200 hundred plus even if he made weight. So let's not take anything away from rumbles explosive performance worrying about his first missed weight cut


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Biowza said:


> What do you mean "I have no actual proof" just watch the fight. Johnson was ALWAYS going to be the much bigger man at fight time, if it had been a 3 round fight where Johnson muscled Yoshida against the cage and powered out of submissions then yes those 6 pounds (well actually 5, Johnson could have made weight at 171) might have come into play. The fight lasted 41 seconds, and AJ did nothing with this size advantage.
> 
> I agree that AJ should be punished, I agree that the CSAC should have done something about this fight, what I don't agree with is people taking all credit away from Johnson and saying he only won because of size.


Your making an assumption, you have no idea whether or not his weight came into play.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Prolific said:


> I really don't understand all the fuss about rumbles weight although it shows a lack of professinalism to miss weight I really doesn't have anything to do with the outcome zenko honarable still took the fight and Johnson the night of the fight would weigh his normal 200 hundred plus even if he made weight. So let's not take anything away from rumbles explosive performance worrying about his first missed weight cut


it was actually his 2nd missed weight cut, but the first time was because he had taken the fight on only 2 weeks notice.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> it was actually his 2nd missed weight cut, but the first time was because he had taken the fight on only 2 weeks notice.


I don't believe he can make the weight safely anymore. If he forces himself to make it, he'll do serious damage to himself. I'm pretty sure J. Silva is thinking the same thing. Look for the UFC to shut the WW door on him.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Your making an assumption, you have no idea whether or not his weight came into play.


Ugh, you're playing the old "I don't know so NO-ONE can know" card. You are incorrect I do have AN idea whether or not his weight came into play. It is evidenced in watching the fight, and in watching the fight you can see that the common advantages attributed to a size advantage were not put in play. I don't know, maybe that extra 5 pounds made a mental impact on Yoshida that caused him to get KO'd from stress (yeah right). The point is, I CAN make an assumption about the probability of Rumble's weight on affecting the end result.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Biowza said:


> Ugh, you're playing the old "I don't know so NO-ONE can know" card. You are incorrect I do have AN idea whether or not his weight came into play. It is evidenced in watching the fight, and in watching the fight you can see that the common advantages attributed to a size advantage were not put in play. I don't know, maybe that extra 5 pounds made a mental impact on Yoshida that caused him to get KO'd from stress (yeah right). The point is, I CAN make an assumption about the probability of Rumble's weight on affecting the end result.


You can make an assumption, nothing wrong with that. But thats all it is, an assumption. Im sure Johnson would have won that fight either way, but i believe that his weight gave him a huge advantage. Thats my assumption, yours is that it did not. Impossible to prove who is right or wrong.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Ugh, you're playing the old "I don't know so NO-ONE can know" card. You are incorrect I do have AN idea whether or not his weight came into play. It is evidenced in watching the fight, and in watching the fight you can see that the common advantages attributed to a size advantage were not put in play. I don't know, maybe that extra 5 pounds made a mental impact on Yoshida that caused him to get KO'd from stress (yeah right). The point is, I CAN make an assumption about the probability of Rumble's weight on affecting the end result.


I have to disagree on the fundamental rational of having weight classes in boxing. If weight does not come into play when fighting a stand up battle, then by that logic there should be no weight classes in boxing. No?

It may or may not have been the 'size' factor that came into play... regardless, the fact is that he failed to make weight and as a result the whole bout is a wash.

Who cares what was 'probable or possible'... fact: he came in heavy, ergo the fight outcome is meaningless.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> You can make an assumption, nothing wrong with that. But thats all it is, an assumption. Im sure Johnson would have won that fight either way, *but i believe that his weight gave him a huge advantage.* Thats my assumption, yours is that it did not. Impossible to prove who is right or wrong.


In what? was there a takedown? did the 2 combatants ever clinch? 

Or maybe you want to say his weight/size added more ferocity to his punch :confused05:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kreed said:


> In what? was there a takedown? did the 2 combatants ever clinch?
> 
> Or maybe you want to say his weight/size added more ferocity to his punch :confused05:


Yoshida did attempt to clinch at one point, Johnson shoved him off with ease, just like you would expect the much larger man to do.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

AJ should have made weight, and if he did he would still have destroyed yoshida because taking AJ down was his only chance and that would not have happened. Im not sure why they chose this matchup in the first place. A lot of people here are saying this victory means nothing because he was 6 pounds overweight, Im saying that this victory was meaningless because it was against yoshida.
What we need to see from AJ is the ability to beat a powerful wrestler like kos or alves, I really dont see this win over yoshida as moving him any closer towards a title shot (other than padding his record).
No offense to yoshida, he is a great fighter, but in the UFC he is a light weight.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Yoshida did attempt to clinch at one point, Johnson shoved him off with ease, just like you would expect the much larger man to do.


He shoved him with his fists anyways this size thing is a cop out cuz how do you explain couture vs gonzaga/sylvia


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Kreed said:


> In what? was there a takedown? did the 2 combatants ever clinch?
> 
> Or maybe you want to say his weight/size added more ferocity to his punch :confused05:


Do you know physics:confused03: Bigger people do hit harder:thumbsup:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Do you know physics:confused03: Bigger people do hit harder:thumbsup:


If we're talking about how much bigger Johnson is after weigh in, it's to his advantage he was able to cut down as much as he could, same as every other fighter. 

If we're talking about 6 lbs., we're not talking a huge difference. 

Not to mention, no one has considered the stamina of Johnson. Rumble had to be helped up onto the scale b/c he was so dehydrated. The punishment he put his body through was insane. It's not like he had a glass of water and was good to go. He was weaker the next day than had he been able to cut the weight responsibly.

A better opponent would have made Rumble pay. Yoshida lost b/c he was no match for Johnson standing, with or without the 6 lb. difference.


----------



## the1nicko (Oct 25, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> If we're talking about how much bigger Johnson is after weigh in, it's to his advantage he was able to cut down as much as he could, same as every other fighter.
> 
> If we're talking about 6 lbs., we're not talking a huge difference.
> 
> ...



I agree this is not the first time Johnson has won by a viscous knock out.


----------

